

7 tools Product Hunt used to build its community - erikto
http://cmxhub.com/7-essential-mostly-free-tools-for-building-community-at-early-stage-startups/

======
davidspinks
Really solid list of tools for any startup that's building a new community
from the ground up. Love to see more companies "building in public".

